# Which levellers are best for small MH?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We bought the usual Fiamma levellers when we bought our Adria Twin 18 months ago.

Both the levellers are now falling apart! Also, even going as high as possible on them wasn't always high enough! If we're not level, fridge doesn't work properly, water pump is noisy, and pans slide about on hob.

Would like to buy some better ones than hese mushy yellow jobbies, but we don't have a lot of space. Solid, rather than hollow plastic ones might be better; or even wooden or metal ones. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have Milenco Quattro. They have an additional 4th level which is nice. Now after 2 years of use there is a little crack in one of them but they still work. They are made of plastic too.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know if this will help you, but it could solve your storage problem.
I have two storage ideas for you.
No 1 
We used to store them under the passengers feet in the foot well.

No 2

For about the last three years, we have stored them on the bike rack.
Some say they might get stolen, but we have never had any problem and we wild all of the time . More times than not, they are on the bike rack and not under the wheels. Obviously a lock could be fitted, we have not bothered and another advantage is, when they are wet and dirty, it does not matter! :idea:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps your best option could be to make your own in substantial timber. This would allow you to copy and or exceed the standard height of the traditional Fiamma jobbie. Cheaper still; park on level ground  
Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Easyriders said:


> We bought the usual Fiamma levellers when we bought our Adria Twin 18 months ago.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks.


We had the same problem with our Fiamma levellers; they both cracked quite substantially. They were over 18 months old and we did not have the receipt for them.

We sent photos of them to Fiamma and, within a short time, got an e-mail back and an offer to replace them f.o.c. via our dealer. The replacements even came in their own neat storage bag.

The accompanying letter suggested that we should not have used the levellers on "gravel or uneven ground." !

G


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

The Milenco Quattro has always struck me as a good design, apart from the hollwness of the plastic (I don't have a pair of them). 
Rocky sites (in particular the South of France, etc) seem to pose the biggest breakage threat to plastic levellers. 
I had considered that maybe filling the Quattros with resin would beef them up a bit? Not tried it but just a thought, if weight isn't too much of an issue.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It sounds like we have been extremely lucky as our old ones which have only this year been renewed were eight years old  
OK,they did have a few cracks, one was held together with a plate, but they still did the job  
I agree, it is the stones that they are placed on which does the damage :x 
I had the new pair for Christmas last year and we didn't start to use them until the summer.
I only hope they last as long as the first set


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I made ours out of roof beam timber left behind by the builders. It's about 10" x 2" and they're about 30-36" long with supports at the half way point. Heavy and bulky but they work and are easy to get onto and don't give.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We've got the Milenco triple level set, which we find excellent. Much shorter and less bulky than the quatros to store. Also, lighter weight too. There have been occasions we'd wished we'd had the extra height of the quatros, but on balance the triple levels suit our needs best. Only had them for 3 years, but no problems so far.

http://www.milenco.com/products/levelling-ramps/triple-level-pairs/

Mike


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We also didn't get on with the standard wedge Fiammas so now have their Level Up Jumbos

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-L.../Fiamma-Level-Up-Jumbo-Motorcaravan-Levellers

which we mostly use in conjunction with Monster Mats:

http://www.smartoutdoors.biz/3in1monstermat.html


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
I agree with Roger.

We have the Fiamma level ups and the Monstermats which help a lot.

I also have a pair of home made wooden "floorboard" planks chamfered one end and an endstop which gives another inch or so.

We looked at the Milenco blocks but they were too big (and heavy) to store in our Twin

Steve


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thanks to everybody! May try the same as Grizzly and send photos to Fiamma. It's very difficult to avoid stones on some sites, you can't always see stones under the surface.

We liked the bit about not using the Fiamma levellers on uneven ground!

If we get no joy from Fiamma, we'll look at the alternatives suggested here. Thanks again to you all, John and Linda.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Easyriders said:


> We liked the bit about not using the Fiamma levellers on uneven ground!


We do tend nowadays to put the levellers onto our yellow skid mats. We bought an extra pair of yellow mats so all 4 wheels can sit on them when the ground is not as firm as we'd like.

It means the levellers are not on gravel and it stops them cutting into the ground and getting wodges of mud in them, which are hard to get out. I think it also has the same effect on the wheels themself: they don't sink on muddy grass.

Good luck with Fiamma. They'll ask where you want to collect them from - ie what dealer- as they won't post to you.

G


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I couldnt recommend Fiamma 










Here are our 12 month old wedges after just one season - albeit a 7 1/2 month stint... (I hasten to add whilst they are photographed on stones we didnt use them that weekend as the motorhome was level.

We have bought the black Omnistor ones on affer at £20 from Glossop Caravans. They feel sturdier yet arent the £45 that Millenco ask...

I'm compliling an email now for Fiamma with photographs as per someones earlier comment


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

another vote for Milenco Triples. I had the Quatros which were fine but were too high for the rear ground clearance and snagged the skirts. Changed to Triples and, as has been said, easier to store. Both are great products that come with their own storage bag. Their bubble level is worth having too as it tells you before hand what step to go to to be level.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Milenco triples. Very good, we use them year round.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Goodness, 1302 - have you got caterpillar tracks on your motorhome or what!!! :wink: 

If it wasn't so bloomin' cold, I'd go out and send a piccy of our Fiammas - they've been used regularly for over five years and still look almost new.

In fairness, Mrs B usually positions the 'van onto the ramps whilst I guide and she is much gentler on the throttle than I am. 

As a point of interest, we normally reverse onto the ramps, as that helps when we leave particularly if we are setting off on a soggy pitch. Does everyone else do likewise or do you drive forwards on to the ramps?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> Goodness, 1302 - have you got caterpillar tracks on your motorhome or what!!! :wink:


Er, not quite :lol:










It must be the weight of all the wine...


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I reverse on if its wet/muddy. Also got the cut down bread basket bases as suggested on here!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

We inherited a set of Pyramid levellers from Towsure. On very uneven surfaces they bend a little, but they bounce back afterwards. Not as high as some, but they do the job well enough.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> Goodness, 1302 - have you got caterpillar tracks on your motorhome or what!!! :wink:
> 
> If it wasn't so bloomin' cold, I'd go out and send a piccy of our Fiammas - they've been used regularly for over five years and still look almost new.
> 
> ...


I also reverse and I posted above somewhere, that we have only recently changed to replacements after 8 years use. they have a few cracks.
They are no where near as bad as the ones in the photo


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh, and I reverse on when I can on the basis that in boggy conditions you have a head start downhill....


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

1302 said:


> Oh, and I reverse on when I can on the basis that in boggy conditions you have a head start downhill....


You have wrecked them  wrecker :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> We also didn't get on with the standard wedge Fiammas so now have their Level Up Jumbos
> 
> http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-L.../Fiamma-Level-Up-Jumbo-Motorcaravan-Levellers
> 
> ...


Ditto to Roger. Level Up Jumbos & Monster Mats.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A few years ago while in Portugal I had a pair of re-fillable levelling ramps, very light when empty. As they had cork stoppers I assumed (Wrongly) that they should be filled with water. I must have been half way up the ramp when the cork shot out, hitting a table where a couple were sitting. This was followed by the water and yes, that hit the couple too. I was horrified but it was hot and they laughed but it could have been much worse. I later filled them with sand and they split. This was a true event I am ashamed to say.

Do not use re-fillable ramps!
Alan


----------

